# FtNsGiRl's Tying The Knot



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey everybody! Thought I would start a journal on this board as a countdown to my wedding. I have a journal on another board but there is nothing wrong with a change of scenery. Plus, it's a great way to meet new people.

I have done 3 figure competions so far. My most recent ones were in April. I place 6th and 2nd respectively. I enjoy working out and I really enjoy competing but I have opted not to compete this fall. As you can tell by the title of my journal, I am getting married this winter. We are planning on a Caribbean wedding in November.  I want to be in the best shape I can be in on my wedding day. So, without further delay, here is my workout from last night:

10 minute warmup
5 minute stretching

LEGS 
Extensions (DLx10/SLx5): 90/50, 120/50, 140/60

SLDL: 135x8, 185x3; 3 sets

Squats: 155x7; 4 sets

Lying Ham Curls: 80x8, 80x6---->60x2, 60x8 (hammies were getting fried!)

Cable Pull Throughs: 100x10; 2 sets

CALVES 
Standing: 310x10; 3 sets (hold for 2 count at top and bottom)

ABS 
Cybex: 60x50, 70x50

CARDIO 
Recumbent Bike: 20mins


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi Ftnsgirl Welcome 

 Another girl with strong legs  

Congratulations on your upcoming marriage.


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 22, 2003)

DIET 

*MEAL 1:* 
Protein Shake (2 servings Optimum Chocolate protein, 1/2C skim milk, 1TBS PB)

1C Kashi GoLean Crunch cereal
1/2C skim milk

*MEAL 2:* 
1C low fat cottage cheese
1C strawberries

*MEAL 3:* 
1 can tuna
2TBS light mayo
1C green beans

*Will add to this later. The breakdown so far is:
P/C/F-Cals--->109/84/25-983--->47%/29%/24%



____________________________________________________

I don't normally eat cereal for breakfast. I needed a switch from the oatmeal/egg deal I was doing every morning. The cereal thing won't last long. And I normally don't drink milk but I'm trying to spice up my protein shakes a bit for something different.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Ftnsgirl Welcome
> 
> Another girl with strong legs
> ...



Thanks for the welcome Jodi!  

Ah yes, legs...LOL...they are my strong thang, ya know? If everything else would catch up I would be set.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

I hear ya!  I'm actually bringing my legs back down.  I got carried away with my squatting this past winter.


----------



## ehayden71 (Jul 22, 2003)

nice job on the squats FG. i wasn't too long ago that you were trying 135. 

t-dog.


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 22, 2003)

Congrats again on the wedding FG!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

Welcome Ftnsgirl -
wow...again, nice weights on the legs..its nice to see a girl move some weight!


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 23, 2003)

e~Thanks hun! Yeah, 135 is pretty easy now. It's so weird how you do a weight for the first time, like me squatting 135, and you can't believe how heavy it is. I thought I was going to collapse. LOL! Then, in no time at all that weight becomes very easy. However, 155 is kinda rough for me. I need my spotter now, but hopefully is will become easier soon.

Cami~Hey girl, don't I know you from somewhere??   Nice to see familiar faces over here. 

Burner~Thanks! My legs are my dominant part. If the rest of me would catch up, like my weeeeeeeeak chest for example, I'd be set.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2003)

This should be an interesting journey.

Congrats on your pending nuptials.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome to IM!!!
Congrats on your upcoming marriage!!!

I think your going to like it here


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 24, 2003)

I think I will like it here too! 

Here is my workout from last night:

CHEST 
Flat Bench: barx10, 105x8; 2 sets (I'll explain this at the end  )*

Incline Bench: 85x8; 4 sets

Peck Deck: 60x6; 4 sets

TRICEPS 
Dips: 5 sets of 6**

Flat Bench Close Grips: 65x6; 5 sets

DB Overhead Extensions: 25x10; 3 sets

Cable Press Downs: 20x20; 2 sets

ABS 
Cybex Machine: 60lbsx50, 70lbsx50

*I had the WORST bench day yesterday! My goal is to get 135. It was in the plan for last night to hit it once. With my first set of bench I knew it wasn't going to happen. It was just one of those days for some reason. The rest of my workout wasn't bad. I sucked at benching though, that's for sure.  

**I just started doing 'real' dips and I still need a little help from my spotter. In just three weeks they have gotten so much better so I'm happy with them.


----------



## CJB (Jul 24, 2003)

105 bench isn't bad.....for a girl!


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CJB *_
> 105 bench isn't bad.....for a girl!




  Wow...how I have missed you! LOL! What's up? How have you been?

Here's my workout from last night:

BACK 
Pull Downs: 80x10; 2 sets, 120x8; 2 sets

Hammer Strength One Arm Row: 70x10, 75x8, 80x6

Hammer Strength Lat Pull Down (one arm): 65x10, 70x10, 75x10

Dumbell Pull Overs: 40x10; 2 sets, 50x8; 2 sets

SHOULDERS 
Behind Neck Military Presses: 55x10, 65x8, 75x4; 2 sets

BICEPS 
Standing Alt. DB Curls: 25x10; 30x10, 35x6 (w/help from spotter)

Hammer Strength Preacher Curl: 35x8; 4 sets

Cable Rope Curls: 40x8, 50x8, 60x8

CALVES 
Standing: 310x10; 3 sets (hold for 2 count up and down)

**I am probably forgetting something b/c I don't have my journal w/me.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi! 
I bet your arms look really great!!! Your strong!!

I love it when I lift more than some guys at the gym.. I bet your the same way!! 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi!
> I bet your arms look really great!!! Your strong!!
> 
> ...



LOL! Lifting what the guys lift...I won't even go there!    It actually just makes me realize how hard some guys DON'T push themselves.

Thanks, you have a great weekend also!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Omg girl your totally right!!!!!

A few months ago I worked out w/ my brother (before I moved..now I go to a different gym..and workout at home) 
Anyway (I ALWAYS get off the subject Just to warn you  )
My brother use to always laugh because I would be standing in front of the mirror doing bicep curls w/ DB's and guys would be next to me staring.. and there were a few guys who would only lift the 12lb DB's~~ TO DO A BICEP Curl~~ SOOO SAD! 

but it made me feel strong! 

Thanks girlie!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh Yeah.. Meant to tell you that I am JEALOUS of you~~  I wanted a caribbean wedding.. right on the beach too.. but Our Parents wanted this Big Ordeal.. with over 600 people.. I Really wish we would have done what WE wanted...not our moms.. but oh well..it was really Great though!!

I Bet you can't wait!! I'm sure your wedding will be sooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2003)

*Carribean wedding....*

FtNsGiRl 

Congrats on getting married in the Carribean.

I just got married in St. Thomas in May.   I would recommend it to everyone.   It was awsome.   We had 34 people come with us which made it a 5 day party for us and our guests at an all-inclusive resort.   Most of them left after 5 days - then we had a 5 day honeymoon which we toured the British Virgin Islands, St. Thomas,  and St. Johns.   The snorking was unbelievable!!!


----------



## CJB (Jul 28, 2003)

In most cases, the wedding isn't for the bride and groom.  You have to put on the big dog and pony show for everyone else.  The one good thing about a big "formal" wedding is you usually end up with a lot of $ from gifts.

Anyway...

How do you like the cable curls?  I'm doing them to give my wrists a break and the pump the hell out of my arms.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Girl where are you????

 Hope your great


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Yellowmoomba (Whats up with that name?? Whats it mean??)

HI! LOVE your wedding picture there!! It looks awesome!! Your bride is beautiful~ and your handsome!!


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi FGirl,

Wanted to let you know I am a fan of yours 

Followed your journal and your transformation is fantastic! 

Congrats on your engagement!

We got married in the Caribbean too and it is the perfect place to get married!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2003)

Stacey -

Thanks! 

The name Yellowmoomba comes from my boat.   It's a Moomba ski boat (and it's Yellow).   It's too hard to come up with original names these days...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

ohh thats neat YM (Can I call u that??.. its easier..lol)

I lovvvvvve ski boats!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 29, 2003)

Stacey - 

YM is fine 

I hope FtNsGiRl is not mad that we hacked into her wedding thread.

FtNsGiRl - Where in the Carribean are you getting married?   If you are close to St. John's - I recommend checking out Trunk Bay and Cinnamin Bay.    Trunk Bay has a guide snorkle course loaded with fish.  We saw a four foot Baracuda (kinda freaky if you are not expecting a long silver fish with big teeth in front of you).   The beaches and water are GREAT!!

Here is trunk bay.

YM


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

sweet pic, moomba!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Burner!!

The beach was awsome!!


----------

